# New washer



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I was about to order online when I found this rig at a store an hour away.









It's has an hp4040 pump, aluminum frame, engine tach, relax-action gun, 50' grey hose and a valve to winterize for $1600. I think the unloader is a PA pulsar 4.
Gave it a test run to see what proportions the injector mixed. 
Funny thing was that in 1 min of running it pumped almost 5 gpm but it's supposed to be 4.
Feeling pretty good about it and it should decrease wash time since it's a upgrade from 3gpm direct drive!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

PRC said:


> I was about to order online when I found this rig at a store an hour away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. Congrats! If you nozzle it for 3000-3500 psi and its spinning at 1750 RPM, 5 gpm sounds about right.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks! Not sure what psi I have it nozzled for, I bought the jrod w/ 4gpm tips from pressure tek. I think the low soap is 2540. Sound right?
I see they have a injector bypass. Ever use one? Or are they for higher volume machines.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Injector by bass are a must !!

I showed Ken those things before they ever hit the market, I wonder if Ken uses them?

I would not wash with out one


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

That's a great looking rig! You might consider installing a pressure gauge so you can dial in your unloader just right. I don't know how I washed for 24 years without a pressure gauge now.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Dave Mac said:


> Injector by bass are a must !!
> 
> I showed Ken those things before they ever hit the market, I wonder if Ken uses them?
> 
> I would not wash with out one


So you think that even though it is already putting out more than its rated the bypass will help even more?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> That's a great looking rig! You might consider installing a pressure gauge so you can dial in your unloader just right. I don't know how I washed for 24 years without a pressure gauge now.


Thanks. I'll get one. Any recommendations. What will dialing the unloader in do for me?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Cleaned this house in 3 hours today. I know that's slow by the pros standards but it's by far the fastest wash I've ever done. It was rough in areas. 
I also set up a QC right after the gun so I can change from a 36" to 18" lance for porches and such.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

PRC said:


> So you think that even though it is already putting out more than its rated the bypass will help even more?


You measured that with the injector on? I loose a couple gallons a minute with my injector


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Dave Mac said:


> You measured that with the injector on? I loose a couple gallons a minute with my injector


Yes, with injector using low soap nozzle.
I will check it again next week to be sure.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PRC said:


> Cleaned this house in 3 hours today. I know that's slow by the pros standards but it's by far the fastest wash I've ever done. It was rough in areas.
> I also set up a QC right after the gun so I can change from a 36" to 18" lance for porches and such.


Forgot I had a hour meter on the engine it actually took 2 hr 14 mins to wash


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

PRC said:


> Yes, with injector using low soap nozzle.
> I will check it again next week to be sure.


Maybe its different with the lower gpm machines, if your getting 5 gpm now with the injector on I doubt you would see a difference, but you can test it for yourself and try it with out the injector and see. I would be very curios if the flow remains the same

BTW nice job on that house in the above picture


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Injector by bass are a must !!
> 
> I showed Ken those things before they ever hit the market, I wonder if Ken uses them?
> 
> I would not wash with out one


On my last order from Pressure Tek I ordered one to try out. The assembly is still sitting in a box. I want to take it for a test run but fighting off the last of a vicious pneumonia.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

hope you get well soon Ken


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Dave Mac said:


> Maybe its different with the lower gpm machines, if your getting 5 gpm now with the injector on I doubt you would see a difference, but you can test it for yourself and try it with out the injector and see. I would be very curios if the flow remains the same
> 
> BTW nice job on that house in the above picture


Yup, almost 5 gpm with or without the injector.


----------

